# 

## Anisia3

Musze szybko zdecydować jaki tynk zewnetrzny będziemy robić. Ze względu na cenę raczej będzie to mineralny. 
Doradźcie jakiej firmy wybrać i czy lepszy biały plus farba czy barwwiony w masie? Aha, nie wiem, czy to ma znaczenie, ale chciałabym, aby był gładki lub co najwyżej kornik.

----------


## Sp5es

Biały malowany farbą silikonową .
Jedyna wada przy uderzeniu i uszkodzeniu - odłazi farba, wychodzi białe. Pomaga wtedy pędzelek.

Tynk mineralny barwiony w masie tego nie ma, za to może być źródłem kłopotów (wykwit wapienny). Generalnie lepiej opcja 1.

Tynki mineralne - tylko dobrych producentów Relius, Sto, Caparoll.
Są istotne różnice w jakości, większe niż przy np. akrylowych.

----------


## mpkg

Z tynków mineralnych to jak napisał przedmówca STO, Caparol, ale można też "nasze krajowe" Kreisel, Stabill. Na to dobra farba silikonowa(tylko nie silikonowana ani tym bardziej akrylowa) i napewno będziesz zadowolona. Mimo wszystko jestem zwolennikiem baranka, kornik "łatwiej łapie brud"...

----------


## Sp5es

Według mnie krajowych mineralnych - raczej nie można. Jakośc jest niedostaeczna.
Gorzej się brudzi rowkowany, ale zatarty poziomo. Tak-  są porównywalne. Przy malowaniu  farbą silikonową i tak jest to bez znaczenia, bo silikon ulega samooczyszczeniu.

----------


## mpkg

Jeżeli chodzi o tynki mineralne Kreisla czy Stabilla to uważam, że są w zupełności wystarczającej jakości. Farba silikonowa jest farbą, której główną zaletą jest "samoczyszczenie', ale kornik nawet położony pionowo jest "gorszy w utrzymaniu czystości" niż baranek... pozdrawiam

----------


## Anisia3

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 



> Z tynków mineralnych to jak napisał przedmówca STO, Caparol, ale można też "nasze krajowe" Kreisel, Stabill. Na to dobra farba silikonowa(tylko nie silikonowana ani tym bardziej akrylowa) i napewno będziesz zadowolona. Mimo wszystko jestem zwolennikiem baranka, kornik "łatwiej łapie brud"...


  :ohmy:  A o tym, że kornik łatwiej łąpie brud, to pierwszy raz słyszę. Zawsze ostrzegano mnie, że baranek szybciej się brudzi. Poza tym akurat baranek nie jest za piękny, moim zdaniem.
A co sądzicie o Kerakollu? Też ostatnio mi polecano.

----------


## Khermorh

Jeżeli mineralny to proponuję Bolix. Bolix tynk mineralny biały + farba silikatowa.

----------


## Sp5es

Ja  gorąco odradzam tynki mineralne najtańszych producentów.
Przy tych cenach nie może w nich być nic co stanowi jakośc oprócz cementu i dolomitu.

Wątpiącym radzę wziąć lupę i zobaczyć z bliska jak się to zachowuje. 
Inne cechy fachowiec widzi na odległość (np. wysoką nasiąkliwość). Szczególnie ostrożny byłbym przed Kreislem.
Poczytajcie forum, jak załatwiają reklamacje - a reklamacji im nie brakuje.

----------


## Anisia3

*Sp5es* a co sądzisz o tym Kerakolllu?

----------


## Sp5es

Tak samo niska półka.

----------


## Anisia3

To jeszcze jedno pytanko do ciebie  :Wink2:  
Jak duże są różnice cenowe miedzy tymi polecanymi przez ciebie a krajowymi? Tzn. dwa razy, trzy razy więcej, czy jak? Chodzi mi o proporcje.

----------


## Sp5es

2-3 razy, zależy kto i za jaki typ tynku za materiały mineralne, na tynkach zywicznych mniej.
W kosztach inwestycji ociepleniowej w zależności od klasy materiału wychodzi 5- 12% drożej w zamian za jakość - według mnie nie warto eksperymentować. Potem za te pare procent oszczędności musi patrzeć całe życie na fasadę, która jest jak szmata. Codziennie.  

Na farbach silikonowych różnice sa minimalne lub te tanie efektywnie wychodzą drożej, bo mają wyższe normy zużycia stąd cena 1 m2 jest wyższa niż materiału o wysokich cenach jednostkowych.

Jedyny "Myk", aby oszwabić klienta -  jaki robi np. Caparol - sprzedaje farby na kilogramy, kiedy wszyscy się cenią w litrach. Jak ktoś nie zauważy może się przesrzelić o jakieś 30-40% w rachunkach. Gęstośc dobrych farb elewacyjnych to 1,3- do nawet 1,7( g/cm3=  kg/ l) 

Trzeba zawsze liczyć lokalnie, według cen miejscowych, inaczej rachunki moga być przekłamane.

----------


## jedr

Sp5es

Wypowiadałeś się kiedyś negatywnie o produktach firmy Baumit. Czego z oferty Baumita unikać a co mają dobrego? Planuje większość materiałów w proszku kupić w tej firmie. 
Pozdrawiam Jedr

----------


## szachista

Pozwólnie, że dołączę się do tematu - choć myślę o *tynkach wewnętrznych maszynowych*.

A co sądzicie o tynkach firmy DUBLET ? 
http://www.dublet.ig.pl/main.php-o=info&p=2.htm

Natrafiłem na *BAUMIT i DUBLET*. Nie wiem co wybrać, jeśli więc ktoś ma doświadczenie z tymi produktami, to proszę o opinie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sp5es

> Sp5es
> 
> Wypowiadałeś się kiedyś negatywnie o produktach firmy Baumit. Czego z oferty Baumita unikać a co mają dobrego? Planuje większość materiałów w proszku kupić w tej firmie. 
> Pozdrawiam Jedr


Tynki akrylowe Baumit porastają glonami z racji oszczędności na środkach konserwujących. Sztandarowe  porośnięte fasady są w Elblągu. 
Spróbuj załątwić w Baumicie reklamację takiego cudu...

Ponadto technologia pigmentacji tynków żywicznych (pastowatych) robiona jest w przestarzałej metodzie pigmentowania wagowego -za to taniej dla producenta. Nadaje się wyłącznie do barwienia duzych ilości materiału. Nikomu nie życzę "domawiać" jednego lub dwóch wiader - kolor napewno nie będzie powtarzalny. 

Poprawny jest tynk silikatowy, ale obarczony jest tymi samymi wadami pigmentacji.

Tynk mineralny - w zależności z której instalacji schodzi. Przynajmniej przejściowo był koszmarnej jakości i się sypał. Robili na starych instalacjach Bayosana w byłym DDR produkcję  "specjalną" pod tani , polski rynek. Nie wiem jak jest teraz, ale jak raz zobaczy osypujące się pół ściany przechodzi ochota na nowe eksperymenty.

Słabe są tynki gipsowe, szczególnie typu lekkiego, niepowtarzalne z racji zasysania wilgoci do instalacji silosów w zależności od wilgotności zewnętrznej - stąd inna charakterystyka wiązania tynku. 

Lepszy materiał - to  zwykły tynk cementowo wapienny oparty na białym cemencie.

----------


## Sp5es

> Pozwólnie, że dołączę się do tematu - choć myślę o *tynkach wewnętrznych maszynowych*.
> 
> A co sądzicie o tynkach firmy DUBLET ? 
> http://www.dublet.ig.pl/main.php-o=info&p=2.htm
> 
> Natrafiłem na *BAUMIT i DUBLET*. Nie wiem co wybrać, jeśli więc ktoś ma doświadczenie z tymi produktami, to proszę o opinie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Maszynowy tynk wewnętrzny gipsowy - trzeba wziąć Knaufa MP75 - to b.dobry produkt , (ale nie MP75L - bo jest za słaby).

Przyzwoity tynk CW robi Alpol.

----------


## mario_PL

Ja jeszcze nie podjąłem decyzji na 100 % (może ktoś mnie przekona do czegoś innego) ale polecam firmę farby-kabe http://www.farbykabe.pl . Robiłem już sobie kilka lat temu tynki wewnętrzne i jestem niezmiernie zadowolony. Nieporównywałem cen, sądze że są tańsze. 
*Pozdrawiam*[/i]

----------


## jedr

Dzięki za informacje.
A Nanopor? Masz jakieś doświadczenia?
Jedr

----------


## Sp5es

Nie znam produktu.
Opis w katalogu niezwykle enigmatyczny - mineralna zaprawa, ale sprzedawana w wiadrze (?!), i 10,50 pln/ kg to porażająca  cena.
Trzeba by się dowiedzieć coś więcej. - z katalogu ogólnego wynika tyle, że opatentowana. Może to rzeczywiście jakaś nowość.

----------


## Radek-10

Dobre ceny na tynki daje Haering,( np .siloksan za 6 zł brutto za kg ),ale co to za firma i jakość? ktoś ma doświadczenie albo wiedzę ?
pzdr
Radeq

----------


## Darex

Zrobiłem rozpoznanie cenowe:
tynk mineralny firmy CAPAROL - Capatect 139 - 2,65zł/kg
farba silikatowa Amphicil - 14zł/l
grunt - Putzgrunt 610 - 6,80zł/kg

tynk mineralny Ceresit - CT-36 -  45zł/25kg (1,80zł/kg)
farba silikatowa CT-54 -  40zł/15l 
grunt - CT-16 - 100zł/10l

Przy elewacji 200m kw. Cerapol kosztuje 2770zł, Ceresit - 1880zł.

Cerapol jest droższy ale podobno jakościowo bezkonkurencyjny. Różnica 890 zł, może warto ponieść ten wydatek? 
A ktoś jescze robił porównania innych firmowych produktów (dla pow. 200m kw.)?

----------


## Darex

Oczywiście w poście pow. powinno być CAPAROL. Sorry  :oops:

----------


## Anisia3

Nie mam siły zabrać się za porównywanie cen. Wszyscy mnie dziś wk... I jeszcze straszą, że znowu podrożeje wszystko albo prawie wszystko (mowię o budowlance)  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Dajcie znać jak ktoś ma ceny tynkow, aktualne  :Roll:

----------


## romwis

Anisia3 - nie denerwuj się i spójrz na to z innej strony: ile procent wszystkich kosztów związanych z budową domu stanowi materiał na wykonanie tynku? 0,05, 0,1, 0,5?
Bierz tynk dobry jakościowo i rozglądaj się za dobrym wykonawcą bo szybko stąd uciekają.
Z drugiej strony czy masz jakikolwiek wpływ na dzisiejszy poziom cen w budowlance? Chyba nie - jest to poza Tobą a więc tym bardziej się tym nie przejmuj!
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Last Rico

> Anisia3 - nie denerwuj się i spójrz na to z innej strony: ile procent wszystkich kosztów związanych z budową domu stanowi materiał na wykonanie tynku? 0,05, 0,1, 0,5?
> Bierz tynk dobry jakościowo i rozglądaj się za dobrym wykonawcą bo szybko stąd uciekają.
> Z drugiej strony czy masz jakikolwiek wpływ na dzisiejszy poziom cen w budowlance? Chyba nie - jest to poza Tobą a więc tym bardziej się tym nie przejmuj!
> pzdr.
> -romwis


To podejście jest właściwe, nie masz wpływu, to się nie denerwuj, masz wpływ
to tym bardziej się nie denerwuj,  bo nerwy nic tu nie zmienią....chyba że na minus.

----------


## dabell

A ktoś może słyszał o czeskich tynkach STOMIX? 
Przedstawiciel zachwala, że porównywalne do STO i Caparola (podobno nie maja wapna i w związku z tym nie nie ma karbonizacji  :Roll:   i wykwitów w następstwie). Coś ktoś wie? Nie można ich kupić w hurtowniach bo wykonawcy biorą od nich bezpośrednio.
Tynk silikonowy wyszedł mi po ok. 19złm2.

----------


## Anisia3

Oj łatwo wam mówić: nie denerwuj się. Jak bym miala worek pieniędzy to może.... Ale póki co frank stoi nisko, a przed nami ostatnia transza. Niestety, już mało zostało do wzięcia. Będziemy mieszkać chyba na budowie.

----------


## mmmad

*Anisia3*, nie marudz i nie panikuj, domek bardzo ladnie wyglada  :smile:  Ze tak powiem, moglbym sie w nim (teraz) nawet zakochac  :smile: 

I jak wybierzesz jakis tynk - daj znac, bo przede mna tez taki wybor.

Przy okazji: Budohurt wyprzedaje tynk przeterminowany (pol roku). Przez chwile sie nawet zastanawialem...

----------


## Anisia3

To ty chłopie jednak zaglądasz i na forum  :big grin:  Nie kupuj przeterminowanego. Nie znam się na tym, Sp5es pewnie mógłby coś powiedzieć, ale słyszałam, że są potem kłopoty.

----------


## mmmad

Jak to "zagladam"? Ja tu caly czas jestem  :smile: 
Tym tynkiem przeterminowanym sie zainteresowalem, bo jesli chodzi o kredyt, to ja juz tylko splacam...

A tak po cichu licze, ze np. [b]Sp5es[\b] napisze "nie kupuj, bo Ci odpadnie" albo cos w tym stylu. Bo to, ze sa grudki lub slabiej sie klei jakos mnie specjalnie nie rusza... Albo, ze napisze "jak za 20% wartosci" to gra warta ryzyka  :smile: 

Od razu przyznam, ze tez chcialbym jezdzic Mercedesem i przyjrze sie tynkom polecanych producentow.

----------


## Sp5es

> A ktoś może słyszał o czeskich tynkach STOMIX? 
> Przedstawiciel zachwala, że porównywalne do STO i Caparola (podobno nie maja wapna i w związku z tym nie nie ma karbonizacji   i wykwitów w następstwie). Coś ktoś wie? Nie można ich kupić w hurtowniach bo wykonawcy biorą od nich bezpośrednio.
> Tynk silikonowy wyszedł mi po ok. 19złm2.


Jak takie porónywalne, to musi miec dane , aby tak twierdzić.
Niech poda zawartość spoiwa, zawartość substancji organicznych  zawartość żywicy silikonowej, współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego i i nasiąkliwość.

Zapewne usłyszysz   .............eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... ale lepsze od Sto.

----------


## rammzes1

Tak się zastanawiam czy mając ściany już zagruntowane Atlasowskim Cerplastem - skazałem się juz na tynk tej firmy ??

----------


## Anisia3

> Jak to "zagladam"? Ja tu caly czas jestem


Ale jakoś się ukrywasz  :Wink2:  
Wracając do tynków, to może lepiej zainwestować w akrylowy? I tu też pytanie: kolorowy czy biały plus farba?

----------


## AmberWind

Rowniez mielismy dylemat jaki tynk wybrac. Zdecydowalismy sie na akrylowy z Ceresitu. Trudno mi powiedziec, czy jest ok czy nie. Dopiero pol domu mamy otynkowane  :wink:

----------


## mmmad

*Sp5es*
w watku nie pojawia sie nazwa Weber-terranowa. Czy sa jakies przeciwskazania?

----------


## Sonika

> Napisał mmmad
> 
> Jak to "zagladam"? Ja tu caly czas jestem 
> 
> 
> Ale jakoś się ukrywasz  
> Wracając do tynków, to może lepiej zainwestować w akrylowy? I tu też pytanie: kolorowy czy biały plus farba?


Zrób biały i pomaluj farbą STO - Lotusan.
Ona się po prostu nie brudzi. Nasz dom jest otynkowany już trzeci rok i zero brudu na tynku.
Farba nie jest najtańsza, ale warto zainwestować.

----------


## kajja

*Sonika* napisz proszę jakiej firmy masz tynk akrylowy i jaką fakturę?

----------


## lewar14

Witam!
Może ktoś właśnie się wypowie  na temat tynków akrylowych "ceresit" . Posiadam je od roku i ciekawi mnie co się będzie z nimi działo w niedalekiej przyszłości   :Roll:  . Czy kto próbował je myć ( jak i czym   :Evil:  ). Czy porastają jakimiś glonami  :Evil:

----------


## Sonika

> *Sonika* napisz proszę jakiej firmy masz tynk akrylowy i jaką fakturę?


Tynk mam też ze STO, ale chyba nie jest to koniecznością - baranek, 2 mm.
Z moich obserwacji okolicznych domów wynika, że kornik jakoś szybciej się brudzi - nie wiem dlaczego tak jest  :Confused:  , ale fakt.

----------


## kajja

*Sonika*, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. A pamiętasz może jaki był koszt 1 m2 tynku+farby?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a jaki tynk silikonowy/silikatowy polecacie?
i jaka jest wlasciwie roznica?
czy to mozna i jest sens klasc na styropian?

----------


## Sonika

*kajja* -  niestety nie pamiętam  :sad:  .

----------


## Anisia3

Nawet rzędu wielkości?
Chociaż ponoc STO jest sporo droższe od Caparola.

----------


## Sonika

Właśnie przepatruję swój wątek, bo coś mi się wydaje, że tam kiedyś napisałam, ale jak do tej pory znalazłam tylko cenę parkietu z akacji  :Wink2:  .
Idę szukać dalej.

----------


## Sonika

Nie ma szans - nie znajdę, ale *REZI* ma to samo i może pamięta.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Sp5es

> To ty chłopie jednak zaglądasz i na forum  Nie kupuj przeterminowanego. Nie znam się na tym, Sp5es pewnie mógłby coś powiedzieć, ale słyszałam, że są potem kłopoty.


Tynk mineralny , przeterminowany - to może być gorąca sprawa. Krytyczne są warunki składowania, a nie okres składowania.

Rekord -  przeterminowanego tynku , jaki działał to 6 lat (dobry producent). NIektorym, składowanym na wilgotno - nie wystarczają 3 miesiące.

Tynki zywiczne - te z wiaderek , ryzyko ewidentnie mniejsze, byle nie były w zimie przemrożone. Wtedy może nie udać się wyciągnięcie z wiadra - w skrajnym wypadku - zrobi się kit.

Najlepiej zrobić próbę.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał Anisia3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mmmad
> 
> ...


Lotusan zachowuje się zasadniczo dobrze - ale są też i domy koszmarki.
Farba działa o ile nie dotknie się jej ręką, przetrze szmatą itp. Wtedy mit lotosa pryska.ale oczywiście generalnie zachowuje się jak dobra farba silikonowa o niskiej zawartości spoiwa.

----------


## Anisia3

Dokonałam wyboru. Tynk i farba Caparolla. Róznica w cenie między nim a Kerakollem wcale nieduża. 400 zł łącznie tynk i farba.

----------


## Wanios

Sp5es (i inni) - czy masz jakieś zdanie nt tynków LAKMA?
Waham się pomiędzy akrylowym i silikonowo-silitakowym (ocieplenie styropianem, ale to inna sprawa) wykonawca poleca mi tynki LAKMA - dobrze się robi, otynkowali sporo domów, klienci zadowoleni, dają referencje, itp. Byłem pytać o ceny w składzie fabrycznym - ceny interesujące. Czy tynk wart zainteresowania? 
Proszę o info.

Pozdrawiam
Wanios

----------


## Sp5es

Ja jestem uparty . Mam swoich faworytów i raczej nie zmieniam zdania.
Tynk silikonowo-silikatowy to dla mnie paranoja. jaka jest koncepcja wyrobu ?
SIlikatowy zły? Trzeba go poprawiac silikonem? A jak dobry to po co go sznytować?
Czy sam silikon nie wystarczy? A może to taki silikon?

Według mnie chodzi o jakieś egzotyczne rozwiązania, aby się odciąć od konkurencji, że się jest innym, niekoniecznie należy to rozumieć jako lepszy.

W szczególności nie eksperymentowałbym materiałem, który jest od roku na rynku. Po co być króliczkiem doświadczalnym na własnej fasadzie. Dotyczy to każdego systemu.

Znaczących budynków zrobionych w Lakmie  nie widziałem - jakś hurtownia  w pałacyku na wlocie do Białegostoku na drodze z Warszawy. Wtedy to było dośc nowe.

----------


## Wanios

Dziękuję za odzew!

Dlaczego silikonowo-silikatowy? - odpowiedź banalna: planowałem akrylowy, dostałem w pobliskiej hurowni 'super cenę' na ten silkonowo-silikatowy i stąd ten dylematAle ten tynk to KRESIEL - bardzo 'nie_polecany' tutaj na forum...

Sąsiad tynkował dom tynkiem akrylowym KABE i poleca tego producenta. Ceny trochę wyższe niż LAKMA, ale do zaakceptowania. Mają też ciekawą cenę na tynk silikonowy - ok 30% drożej niż akrylowy, ale okazało się że to cena białego, nie wiem ile więcej kosztowałby silikonowy barwiony.
Co powiesz na tego producenta?

Pozdrawiam
Wanios

----------


## rammzes1

ponowię swoje pytanie. Mam dom docieplony i zagruntowany Cerplastem Atlasu.... czu ktoś (Sp5es) może mi powiedzieć czy się tym gruntem skazałem na tynk Atlasu ?? czy może grunt jest materiałem uniwersalnym....

----------


## kkk2

Jaki tynk jest lepszy na styropian
mineralny
silikatowy
silikonowy
akrylowy     ?

Co sądzicie o tynkach Kabe ?

Co zrobić aby tynk się nie niszczył przy ziemi ?

----------


## mario_PL

tak jak pisałem wcześniej, znam firmę tylko z jednego produktu MARMURIT - dla mnie rewelacja. Choć jak ktoś zauważył - nie jest to firma tania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

Witam!

*I.* Wycena z dnia 1 kwietnia przez jedną z okolicznych hurtownii (mam nadzieję, że to nie żart :smile: 

3 wersje wykończenia

Tynk mineralny i malowany farbą:

*1.) Caparol:*
grunt CT17 - 10l - 71,30 zł + 22% ( grunt głębokopenetrujący ) zużycie ok. 0,3l/m
Capatect 610 - 25kg - 150,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,25kg/m
Tynk Capatect 139 2mm - 25kg - 54,50 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 2,7kg/m

*Farby krzemianowe:*
- Sylitol - Finish - 16,90 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- SI 130 Fassadenfinish - 16,50 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm

*Farby silikonowe:*
- Amphisilan Plus - 23,20 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- Muresko Premium - 20,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm


*2.) Henkel*:
grunt CT17 - 10l - 71,30 zł + 22% ( grunt głębokopenetrujący ) zużycie ok. 0,3l/m
CT 16 - 10l -63,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,25l/m
Tynk CT 137 2mm 25kg - 46,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 3,0kg/m

*Farby krzemianowe:*
- Sylitol - Finish - 16,90 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- SI 130 Fassadenfinish - 16,50 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
*Farby silikonowe:*
- Amphisilan Plus - 23,20 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- Muresko Premium - 20,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm

*3.) Maxit*
grunt CT17 - 10l - 71,30 zł + 22% ( grunt głębokopenetrujący ) zużycie ok. 0,3l/m
maxit prim 1050 - 15l - 85,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,25l/m
Tynk maxit kolor plus 2mm 25kg - 47,50 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 3,0kg/m

*Farby krzemianowe:*
- Sylitol - Finish - 16,90 zł + 22% zużycie ok. 0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- SI 130 Fassadenfinish - 16,50 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
*Farby silikonowe:*
- Amphisilan Plus - 23,20 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm
- Muresko Premium - 20,00 zł + 22% zużycie ok.0,35l/m przy malowaniu tynku 2,mm

Ceny bez specjalnego targowania więc śmiem twierdzić, że bez 10% się nie obejdzie  :wink: 


*II.* Wycena z innej hurtownii

*Farby:*
Ceresit CT48 - 350zł/15l - silikonowa
Ceresit CT54 -252zł/15l - silikatowa

siatka 1,45zł/m2
grunt atlas 2,40zł/m2

kleje do siatki:
Prefix - 19zł/25kg
Ceresit - 22zł/25kg

tynk mineralny CT137 1,5mm baranek - 42,30zł/25kg
                                        barwiony - 52,70zł/25kg

Na powyższe 10% rabatu.

*III.* Trzecia hurtownia:

tynki i farby Kabe cennik oficjalny - 20%

----------


## Sp5es

> Przedstawiciel zachwala, że porównywalne do STO i Caparola (podobno nie maja wapna i w związku z tym nie nie ma karbonizacji   i wykwitów w następstwie).



Nie znam szczegółów tematu.
Nigdy nie kupiłbym mineralnego tynku bez wapna na ocieplenie. Pewnie by się go kładło jak kit lub glina. Poza tym tynk bez wapna - wiązałby wyłącznie cement - dałby zbyt sztywną i mocną skorupę, jak na ocieplenie. TO JEDNOZNACZNY I POWAŻNY BŁĄD!

Poza tym myśłę, że ten sprzedawca to nie ma pojęcia, bo to prawie nie prawdopodobne. Chce metodą spłoszenia przyciągnąć klienta. 

Jakby ten rewelacyjny Stomix był taki wspaniały, to myślę że używałoby go pół Europy. Zaznaczam - towaru nie znam. Znam za to takie wypowiedzi z magla.

----------


## seba22

[Sp5es] - co sądzisz o tynkach Weber - Terranova?

----------


## Sp5es

> [Sp5es] - co sądzisz o tynkach Weber - Terranova?


Poprawny w klasie ceny. Ale z g.. bata nie ukręcisz. 

Tynki silikatowo- silikonowe to pic, dla  mydlenia oczu rynkowi - to zwykły silikat podlany hydrofobem, aby zredukować wady nasiąkliwości. 

Stosowanie takiego układu jest technicznie bezsensem, o ile towar jest w porządku. 
Jak nie jest w porządku, że trzeba go "poprawiać' silikonem, to lepiej przejśc od razu na silikon. Tylko smutek - trzeba za to zapłacić.

Moje preferencje są chyba znane - polecam archiwum. Na wskazanych producentach nie widziałem większych wpadek. Obecnie  dołączam jeszcze firmę Relius.

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

Witam!

Jako, że jestem na etapie wykonania elewacji i interesuję się intensywnie tematem co widać kilka postów wyżej chciałbym zapytać szanownych fachowców w kilku tematach.

Dzisiaj byłem w jednej z hurtownii zajmującej się m.in. systemami dociepleń KABE i CAPAROL. Powiedziałem sprzedawcyo mojej koncepcji sposobu wykonania elewacji:
a) grunt CT17
b) grunt Capatect 610 lub Ceresit CT16
c) tynk mineralny Capatect 139 lub tynk Ceresit CT 137
d) farba silikatowa lub silikonowa jedna z: Sylitol Finish, SI 130 Fassadenfinish, AmphisilanPlus, Muresko Premium.

Jak to sprzedawca usłyszał, to na początku zrobił wielce niezadowoloną minę a potem strzelił mi wykład na temat gwarancji i nie stosowania razem materiałów różnych firm. 

Dlatego chciałbym zadać podstawowe pytanie. Czy można np. dać tynk Ceresita a no to farbę Caparola lub np. Kabe czy może się to w jakiś sposób ze sobą "gryźć" jak to często powtarzał sprzedawca?

Z tego co się też dowiedziałem, to producenci nie dają gwarancji na swoje wyroby jeśli nie stosujemy całego systemu ich produkcji.

Proszę o odpowiedź w tej sprawie.

----------


## Sp5es

Jest taka metoda (raczej skuteczna) uchylenia się od odpowiedzialności gwarancyjnej - jak zwalił się tynk to zawinił tynk czy grunt?

Fakt, lepiej nie mieszać. Oszczędności mogą wyjść na gruntach po 20-30 gr/m2.
Warto kruszyć kopie?

Z konfrontacji z Ceresitem wybrałbym zdecydowanie Caparol (lepsze tynki mineralne) i farbę Amphisilan - to zdecydowanie dobra farba, warta ceny.
Żadne Sylitole, ani Muresco - to trochę podliftowana akrylówka

----------


## jawrob

Witam!

Pytanie do Sp5es:

Jak to jest z wybarwianiem tych farb silikonowych w roznych kolorach np nas interesuje brzoskwinia no i jest problem -caparol-amphisilan  sie nie barwi a przedstawiciel  Sto mowi ze lotusan tak lecz we wzorniku nie widze oznaczenia dla farby silikonowej dla tego koloru......

Pozdrawiam 

Jawrob

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> Witam!
> 
> Pytanie do Sp5es:
> 
> Jak to jest z wybarwianiem tych farb silikonowych w roznych kolorach np nas interesuje brzoskwinia no i jest problem -caparol-amphisilan  sie nie barwi a przedstawiciel  Sto mowi ze lotusan tak lecz we wzorniku nie widze oznaczenia dla farby silikonowej dla tego koloru......
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> Jawrob


Pierwsze słyszę, że farb Caparola się nie barwi. W zeszłym tygodniu pożyczyłem próbnik i wybraliśmy razem z żoną kolor. By tego było jeszcze mało dostanę do każdego worka tynku mineralnego barwnik by pomalowaćelewację tylko raz.

----------


## jawrob

No tak ale pewnie nie stosujesz Aphisilana?

----------


## monument

Sp5es a co powiesz na temat greinplastu ,tynk silikatowy cena za 25kg ok150 pln.Proszę utwierdz mnie w przekonaniu że jest ok. lub wybij ze łba  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> No tak ale pewnie nie stosujesz Aphisilana?


Jak bym nie stosował to bym nie pisał na forum w tej sprawie. Dokładnie za 3-4 dni kupuję na 200m2 Amphisilan Plus w kolorze Gobi 15 i na ramki Gobi18.

Z resztą jak byk jest na stronie producenta:
http://www.caparol.pl/subpage.php?c2=89&grupa=2 ikona  "Możliwość barwienia w systemie ColorExpress"

----------


## jawrob

Akurat nie mam przy sobie wzornika kolorow ale pewnie to kolor wychodzacy z brazow?

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> Akurat nie mam przy sobie wzornika kolorow ale pewnie to kolor wychodzacy z brazow?


Taka "delikatna ciepła żółć"   :big grin:  

PS. Kolor "zerżnięty" z jednego z pobliskich domków. Uwaga dla wybierających: kolor na wzorniku będzie miał (w moim przypadku) ciemniejszy odcień na elewacji. Ja poprosiłem (nie)dalekiego sąsiada, który ma taki kolor o przyłożenie wzornika do jego ściany gdyż w słońcu z odległości "zza płotu" kolor budynku wydawał się bardziej cytrynowy. .... takie tam masło maślane na koniec

----------


## jawrob

nasz wybrany kolor to Siena 180 sciana i siena 175 bonie......
niestety nie mozna tego wybarwic w amphsilanie.......

----------


## jawrob

z ciekawosci jeszcze pytam :my chcemy polozyc podklad ,baranek 2.0 mineral i 2 razy farba silikon.

Pisales ze bedziesz mial barwiony tynk mozesz napisac wiecej o tym a takze ceny jakie Ci zaproponowano?

Jawrob

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> nasz wybrany kolor to Siena 180 sciana i siena 175 bonie......
> niestety nie mozna tego wybarwic w amphsilanie.......


Jeśli czegoś tu nie rozumiem, to przepraszam ale miałem w zeszłym tygodniu wzornik z Caparola a w nim kilkadziesiąt(albo nawet -set) kolorów, które było czasami trudno odróżnić od siebie. Więc dziwi mnie fakt, że ktoś ma problem z doborem koloru dla Amphisilana??

----------


## jawrob

widzisz byc moze akurat Ty trafiles z swoim kolorem ze sie dalo lub jak wiem od mojego sprzedawcy jest praktykowana taka sytuacja aby tylko klientowi sprzedac co chce -nie koniecznie z zachowaniem wlasciwosci farby np amphisilanu -efektu samoczyszczenia ,perlenia...jesli doda sie za duzo pigmentu farba traci swoje wlasciwosci-dokladnie mozna ja mieszac w okreslonej bazie  a z reszta baz jest problem - a co do barwienia tynku to moj sprzedawca odradzil mowiac ze nie da rady wybarwic rowno tynku w terenie i beda roznice na scianach lecz tak mysle w sumie i tak ma byc to pomalowane farba wiec chyba farba przykryje te roznice w kolorze na poszczegolnych padtiach dorabianego recznbie z kolorem tynku

----------


## Sp5es

> Co zrobić aby tynk się nie niszczył przy ziemi ?


Zrobić tynk cokołowy typu kamyczkowy lub jakaś oblicówka

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> widzisz byc moze akurat Ty trafiles z swoim kolorem ze sie dalo lub jak wiem od mojego sprzedawcy jest praktykowana taka sytuacja aby tylko klientowi sprzedac co chce -nie koniecznie z zachowaniem wlasciwosci farby np amphisilanu -efektu samoczyszczenia ,perlenia...jesli doda sie za duzo pigmentu farba traci swoje wlasciwosci-dokladnie mozna ja mieszac w okreslonej bazie  a z reszta baz jest problem - a co do barwienia tynku to moj sprzedawca odradzil mowiac ze nie da rady wybarwic rowno tynku w terenie i beda roznice na scianach lecz tak mysle w sumie i tak ma byc to pomalowane farba wiec chyba farba przykryje te roznice w kolorze na poszczegolnych padtiach dorabianego recznbie z kolorem tynku


Co do tynku to robią to tak, że fiolka z pigmentem na worek tynku.

Co do farby, być może trafiłemale chyba mam to szczęście, że udało mi się skontaktować z przedstawicielem Caparola, który wytłumaczył mi pewne kwestie związane z komponentami na elewacje, sposobami ich nakładania i właściwościami więc jestem już spokojny.

----------


## kolia

Ekipa tynkarska proponuje mi tynk akrylowo-silikonowy z Northpol-u (http://www.northpol.com.pl/) czy ktoś z Was miał już do czynienia z tym tynkiem i firmą?

----------


## Wojtek&Gosia

> Ekipa tynkarska proponuje mi tynk akrylowo-silikonowy z Northpol-u (http://www.northpol.com.pl/) czy ktoś z Was miał już do czynienia z tym tynkiem i firmą?


Nie jestem ekspertem budowlanym ale życie mnie uczy, że produkty All-in-One są głównie propagandą reklamową a stosowanie ich ma pomóc tylko ekipom budowlanym zaoszczędzając im dużo pracy przy, w tym przypadku, kładzeniu elewacji.

PS. Ta mieszanka wg mnie się gryzie, bo akryl to zupełnie inne właściwości od silikonu. Ale o tym pisano już wielokrotnie na forum.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bilbo

Właśnie - tynk *akrylowo-silikonowy* - ma to jakiś sens?

Jest to trochę odporniejsza wersja tynku akrylowego, czy tylko zabieg marketnigowy?
Oczywiście najprościej wziąść od razu silikonowy, ale z zapłaceniem za to nie jest już tak łatwo. 
Pytanie tylko, czy ten akrylowo-silikonowy będzie coś lepszy od akrylowego i czy jest wart uwagi. 
Myślę tu o firmie Bolix. Wiem, że nie wszyscy ją tu chwalą. 
Sprawdzę jeszcze ceny Caparol i Sto, ale jak mnie 'zabiją' w wyższej grupie kolorystycznej, to będzie trzeba o nich zapomnieć. Na Bolixa zwróciliśmy uwagę, ze względu na dostępne kolory. Teraz widzę, że Sto a zwłaszcza Caparol chwalą się dużą gamą kolorystyczną, ale dopiero sprawdzę jak to jest w praktyce. No i ile to kosztuje...

----------


## EZS

pisano o tym na poprzedniej stronie

----------


## Sloneczko

W krakowskim Gambudzie powiedziano nam, że jest promocja na tynki Ceresitu i silikatowo-silikonowy jest w cenie akrylowego.

----------


## bilbo

> pisano o tym na poprzedniej stronie


Na poprzedniej pisano o silikatowo-silikonowym.

----------


## YreQ

A ktoś ma może tynk Alpolu - akrylowy, bądź silikonowy ? 
Może ktoś ma tylko ( w sumie to aż ) wiedzę na temat firmy?

----------


## SNCF

prosze powiedzcie co myslicie na temat Tynku Minerlanego KABE MINERALIT T 

http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=39&cid=29&prid=94

a na to farba silikonowa KABE


czy jest to produkt lepszy od Ceresita ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## retnuh

Zajmuję się na co dzień sprzedażą tynków elewacyjnych Kabe więc jak ktoś potrzebuje danych co do cen, wydajności czy kolorów to chętnie pomogę.
U nas najwięcej sprzedajemy tynków NOVALIT, są to tynki polikrzemianowe (ulepszony silikat).

----------

